# Electric stove to gas - what does it entail?



## jhayat (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi

I looked at a condo today, with an electric oven and range. I asked the realtor about gas, and his comment was that I could def do that; that "gas was already int he bldg.". His words; not mine 

Assuming the bldg. already has the option for gas, what does switching entail? Can I just buy a gas oven and range, slide it in to the space, and do a quick hookup? Or is there something more that is required?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't trust. If you will be looking again pull the stove out a little and see if there is a pipe and valve there .
Or if you hire an inspector, have him confirm it.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Write the offer contingent on ample gas stubbed into area behind range. Sounds like you are dealing with a seller agent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhayat (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, I am dealing with the seller's agent. It's not like he was pushing this idea; I am the one who brought it up.

I don't think pulling the stove out when you are a potential buyer really is an option. Do people actually do that?

I wouldn't be hiring an inspector until after an offer was made/accepted. Writing the offer contingent on that is pretty much guaranteeing I am not going to get the condo. Any condo. 

Just wondering what is entailed, is all. Thx.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Seller agent is making statements that could cost its firm money and you a headache. Put it in writing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

jhayat said:


> "gas was already int he bldg."


I would assume that means nothing more and nothing less that what he said. If that was a 30 story hi-rise, then the building has gas. If its a townhouse, then natural gas is supplied to the townhouse. 

Next question for him --- "is there a gas line running to the kitchen, behind the stove ? " Nobody on this forum can answer that.

Or, as mentioned, pull the stove out and take a look. Stove is normally not very heavy.

If you have to run a gas line from the basement furnace area to the kitchen, it all depends on what he has to snake the line through. Not really a big deal, normally. On my previous house, one of the first things I did when I moved in was have one line run to the kitchen, and another to the deck for my BBQ. But the pipe-fitter or HVAC guy that runs the gas line is normally not going to be fixing any holes that he needs to pop into the drywall to run the line. The would be a task for you, or another check to write. Again, nobody here can answer how involved it would be to run the line.


----------



## jhayat (Jan 4, 2017)

mark_kershner said:


> Put it in writing.


There is _no writing_ when all you are doing is looking. 



SPS-1 said:


> Next question for him --- "is there a gas line running to the kitchen, behind the stove ? "


Ok - that's good to know for next time.



SPS-1 said:


> I would assume that means nothing more and nothing less that what he said.


Gotcha. The furnace is gas, I guess that is what he was referring to.



SPS-1 said:


> Again, nobody here can answer how involved it would be to run the line.


Ok, got it.

TY


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If the furnace is gas, and the furnace is in the unit, it’s fairly simple to extend a line to the kitchen. 
Like the others said ... when you make your written offer, include a sentence that the seller will extend the line. It should not exclude you from the purchase. Worst case, the6 come back and agree, and say the buyer will pay the cost to extend. That’s when you have to make the decision.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Usually you can pull the storage drawer below the oven and see if there is a gas connection.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As others have already mentioned, determining whether gas is plumbed to the stove should be fairly quick and easy. By mentioning "the furnace" I assume that this is a self-contained condo unit (i.e. not a highrise with central utilities). Condo laws differ between jurisdictions, but how complex it would be to run a line to the kitchen depends, not only on the individual layout but whether it involves accessing so-called 'common elements' - possibly a shared wall - which might require board approval.

Also, real estate markets differ. If it's a seller's market, good luck getting the seller to add a line as a condition of sale. If it is a buyer's market - maybe.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

If it is the functionality of the cooktop part of the stove that makes you prefer a gas fueled unit over a traditional electric stove, another option to consider rather than running a new gas line is buying an electric stove that has an induction cooktop (assuming that is not what is already installed).

Pros and Cons of Induction Cooktops and Ranges


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Inspect everything you can time permitting. Then you can write out an offer and you can put anything under the sun in the offer, Like "Subject to there being an appropriate and sufficent gas stub in kitchen suitable for a gas stove. Subject to seller replacing worn and stained carpet in such and such bedroom, Etc." Also a blanket "Subject to inspection satisfactory to buyer by professional designated by buyer." Yes, there will be room for further back and forth negotiation including, as mentioned above, who will pay for correcting the deficiencies faced by the buyer, and when. It is not unusual to use a few weeks to do the negotiations between making of the original offer and signing of the purchase and sale agreement (contract).


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Gas in the unit does not mean that the supply line is sized for more than the existing devices. The pipe from the meter and all branches are sized to meet the designed load and may or may not be adeguate for additional load.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't forget you have to consider the electrical too.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

J. V. said:


> Don't forget you have to consider the electrical too.


That can be done by changing the breaker to the stove to 15 or 20 amps and take power from that plug.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Never trust a Realtor.
2. Gas in the building does not mean it is available in your condo.
It's likely that the electric range is there for a reason....safety, liability or better rates for electricity.
Only the condo owner / association can answer your questions about a gas line and stove installation.
The realtor wants his commission.
Ask him if you can land a helicopter on the roof.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Next time you visit, check the water heater (is it gas?), then see if there's a fireplace in the unit, then check the gas meter to the unit and the pipe entering the unit from the meter.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

About the cost of running an addition to a gas line, the seller may refuse to pay for it if your local market is a seller's market at the moment. Chances are that it is.


----------



## mramj4 (Jun 7, 2018)

jhayat said:


> Hi
> 
> I looked at a condo today, with an electric oven and range. I asked the realtor about gas, and his comment was that I could def do that; that "gas was already int he bldg.". His words; not mine
> 
> ...


Similar to my parent's retirement home. When buying, they were told gas is available. What it entailed was a lot of permit work and getting a licensed contractor to provide specs for the permit, a gas company to bring gas from street to house and install meter, contractor to run gas lines to inside house, etc.

Now, that is a detached home. When they say, "in the building," it could mean only to the bottom and not to your exact condo unit. You would need to find that out. And would you also be moving to a gas furnace too? That adds more gas lines that need to be installed.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

I have changed out my electric range for a gas one. Not in a condo but in a single story 2000 sq ft ranch style house. Maybe you can do it, and, it's not so simple as some would suggest. I would not change out an electric oven to a gas one, however. Not worth the expense and hassle for the ability to char broil a steak under flame.

Obviously, as others have noted, it's truly easy to do if there is already a gas line stub behind/under the range, and I can see no reason that you could not/would not move the range to find out. If it's a built in, then you should have access under the range to determine if gas is available or not.

My guess: There will be no gas available at the range. They put electric in because it is faster and cheaper in the original construction, and they were already running electrical for the oven. In fact, I'd bet that if you check the breakers, your oven and range are served by the same breakers.

So... is your furnace gas? Is your water heater gas? If yes, then the possibility exists that you can extend a gas line to the range area. If you have both a gas furnace and water heater, then one will be connected in series with the other, and the pipe diameter decreases for the second in line. Although it will probably work, you need to verify that your gas lines are of sufficient diameter to handle the addition of the range. FWIW, I installed a range with a total load of 70,000 BTU and had no issues. But, my range attached to the main gas line before the furnace or water heater when the gas line is at its full diameter.

Next, you have to make sure you can get from the main gas line to the point in behind your range. Do you have access to crawl spaces or attic to make the connections? Almost certainly, the wall behind the range will have to come out, at least in part, to install the gas line.In short, will you have the necessary access without tearing the hell out of your new place. And of course, if your range is on an island, you'll either need to trench the slab for a gas line, or, if on the second story, tear up the floor to run the line.

Finally, as others have mentioned, there are permits and tests. My conversion to gas happened during a full kitchen remodel where I had the walls down for PEX plumbing, new cabinets, etc. So, it was straightforward. But, you'll need to check carefully just how much demo work will need to be done to get the line installed.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is there a hood that vents to the outside for the current range? If not, you may have a hard time getting permission to install a vented hood.

You don't want all the combusted gas fumes in the house.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

beenthere said:


> Is there a hood that vents to the outside for the current range? If not, you may have a hard time getting permission to install a vented hood.
> 
> You don't want all the combusted gas fumes in the house.


I don't think it is a residential code requirement that a range hood be installed. At least, I can't find that in Houston codes... only required for commercial installations.

However, I fully agree with you that a ducted hood should always be installed, even with an electric range.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

StrongEagle said:


> I don't think it is a residential code requirement that a range hood be installed. At least, I can't find that in Houston codes... only required for commercial installations.
> 
> However, I fully agree with you that a ducted hood should always be installed, even with an electric range.


I'm not so much worried about code. As I am that gas fired ovens are allowed to put out as much as 800 PPM CO. Which can be very deadly.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

beenthere said:


> I'm not so much worried about code. As I am that gas fired ovens are allowed to put out as much as 800 PPM CO. Which can be very deadly.


Agreed... and I am not a fan of gas ovens. There are many benefits to cooking with gas over electric for a range... but for an oven with mostly fixed temperatures, gas doesn't make much sense. I'll take my electric oven with convection bake and roast any day of the week.


----------

